# Going to build photo sharing website for sailors, what you think?



## Irbiz (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi there,

recently, just after Rolex S2H race, I came up with an idea,[edit]

Briefly - I am thinking about building a photo sharing website especially for yacht racing events. The KEY differences from photo stocks, personal photographers sites, facebook groups and so on are:

- all photos are linked to boats and events - easy to find and sort.
- a sailor can subscribe to a boat/event/location and get newsletter with updates.
- professional photo can be purchased in paper or digital format.

Currently I am doing research do sailors really need this service. I already get many feedbacks with differend opinions and you are welcome to write yours!

If you think idea is good enough - pre-registration form is launched here [edit]


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

With our once resident snapper at heels missing in action and thus not available to state the bleeding obvious ... it might not be in your best interests good people to be sending off you email address to an unknown website. OK, it may be completely and utterly above board but think carefully before your press the submit button.


----------



## Irbiz (Jan 23, 2010)

tdw said:


> With our once resident snapper at heels missing in action and thus not available to state the bleeding obvious ... it might not be in your best interests good people to be sending off you email address to an unknown website. OK, it may be completely and utterly above board but think carefully before your press the submit button.


Hey mate, I posted the topic to discuss the idea, not to push sailors give me their details. You reply sounds like some voice from a head on Saturday morning after great Friday party(joke, don't take it personally) 

Yee, I'm new to this community. I hope you welcome new people and new ideas coming here?

BTW: That's article about me(Dmitry Filatov) Russians have all the right ingredients to toast Hobart - sitting on the photo


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Irbiz said:


> Hey mate, I posted the topic to discuss the idea, not to push sailors give me their details. You reply sounds like some voice from a head on Saturday morning after great Friday party(joke, don't take it personally)
> 
> Yee, I'm new to this community. I hope you welcome new people and new ideas coming here?


We welcome new people to the site. However, we are supported by advertising revenue so can't allow free advertising for commercial enterprises in the forum. If we did that, why would others PAY to advertise?

The concern is with a new member showing up and immediately posting links to websites that are commercial in nature or, at minimum, have commercial overtones. There is no problem discussing your idea here, but there's also no need to link to the website to have that discussion.


----------

